# معلومات عن السمنت المستخدم في الابار



## مهندس مواد 84 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اعضاء احلى منتدى واروعها ........


م /// طلب

اتمنى من لديه معلومات عن مواصفات السمنت المستخدم في تسميت الابار النفطيه..... ومواصفاته حسب (المواصفات والمعايير المتبعه في المقايس الامريكيه) ( api )


واكون شاكـــــــــــــــــرا له


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

اتمنى باقرب فرصه عن جد محتاج المعلومات واكون شاكراااااااااا


----------



## محمد الاكرم (7 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام
لك اخي كتاب شامل
http://www.4shared.com/file/2914108...-_Well_Cementing.html?dirPwdVerified=5e99ea54
http://www.4shared.com/file/42430516/68adf3ff/Cementing_Practices_Course_in_Aberdeen.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/47907934/895e7725/Nelson_E_B_-_Well_Cementing.html?s=1
وفقك الله


----------



## pJLcJI JIjJj (12 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليم ساتدتي واخواني المهندسون 
اريد معلومات عن طرق التسميت والمعدات المستخدمة وانواعها وممن تتكون
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير للجميع
شكرا مقدما للذي للديه معلومات استطيع الاستفاده منها


----------



## braq33 (12 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا مشروعي علي السمنت وبحت عن كتب كتيرا فوجدت ان هناك 3مراجع رئيسية وهيPetroleum Well Construction(Halliburton) ,Weatherford - Cementing Program Handbook ,well cementing(schlumberger).l
ابحت عليهم في 4sharedسوف تجدهم بالاضافة ال API 10A,API 10B الخاص بخصائص بالاسمنت
وهناك كورس shlumberger(cd8) الدي وضعه الشباب بارك الله فيهم يحتوي علي عمليات الاسمنت الاولية
وهدا الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t96019.html


----------



## فارس740 (16 أغسطس 2010)

الــف شكــــر


----------



## hassan.algabry (15 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,علي المجهود


----------



## engineer_aqeel_85 (11 يناير 2013)

شكرا لك


----------

